# my new boy



## nicolah (Jan 30, 2008)

love this little man.
got my new horse yesterday, 15.3hh 5 year old chestnut gelding with a flaxen main and tail, hes belgium draft  he is huge lol.
hes so sweet but has the biggest head i have ever seen cant get a head collar round here for him and my noseband off my extra full bridle womt fit either 
i have him on loan with view to buy but dont think he will ever leave me hes just wonderful, cant wait to get him to some shows


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

piccies we need piccies


----------



## nicolah (Jan 30, 2008)

iam not sure how to post the pictures


----------



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

He sounds great, hope you have loads of fun with him!


----------



## Blazed (Feb 12, 2008)

Aw bless, he sounds lovely.

If you make up a photobucket account, then upload to that, and use the IMG tags 

x


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

good luck with him have lots of fun at the show and hop you get los of roseets


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

nicolah said:


> iam not sure how to post the pictures


HI if you click on the paperclip sign you can browse your pics and upload.


----------

